# Köln session



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (9. September 2004)

Yo. Ich finde es sollte mal wieder ne Köln session geben, hab mal wieder Bock in Köln zu trialen.......Ich schlage jetzt einfach mal Wetterunabhängig vor
(nur ums mal ins rollen zu bringen) das Wochende 25.9./26.9. an einem der Tage. Um 12.30 auf der Domplatte, da wo der Bahnhof ist.

Wer hat Zeit/Bock?
Bzw. wer schlägt ein besseres Datum/Uhrzeit vor?
Lasst uns das diesmal durchsetzen, nicht wie das letzte Mal nur blablabla, thread einstauben lassen und dann vergessen.....  
Max


----------



## ChrisKing (9. September 2004)

jo ich wär dabei wenns wetter passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [YoSHi] (9. September 2004)

zu 90% bin ich auch mal dabei.


----------



## moo (9. September 2004)

nehmt ihr auch trial-interessierte mit Street/Dirtbikes mit?


----------



## [YoSHi] (9. September 2004)

komm einfach, verprügeln werden wir dich schon nicht


----------



## moo (9. September 2004)

das dürfte dir auch schwerfallen, du hänfling! 
hab dich schon mal mit deinem kona in köln gesehen, der berti war auch da.


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (10. September 2004)

klingt vertraut


----------



## Benjy (10. September 2004)

würd ja uch gern mitkomm... aba an dem wochenende is NDM in wörpetal....


----------



## biketrialer (10. September 2004)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> Yo. Ich finde es sollte mal wieder ne Köln session geben, hab mal wieder Bock in Köln zu trialen.......Ich schlage jetzt einfach mal Wetterunabhängig vor
> (nur ums mal ins rollen zu bringen) das Wochende 25.9./26.9. an einem der Tage. Um 12.30 auf der Domplatte, da wo der Bahnhof ist.
> 
> Wer hat Zeit/Bock?
> ...



das is schlecht an dem wochenende,lass uns das so am 2.10. festhalten  
toto


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (10. September 2004)

Mr. Trial schrieb:
			
		

> das is schlecht an dem wochenende,lass uns das so am 2.10. festhalten
> toto


Ok, dann am 2.10.  ,wer hätte zeit, wer hätte Bock?
Wollen wir das festhalten? Wer von denen die am ersten Termin konnte können auch am 2.10.?
Uhrzeit und Ort bleiben.
Wetter müssen wir natürlich noch beachten, wenns natürlich schifft, dann wirds natürlich verlegt, dehslab daumen drücken, aber is ja nochn bißchen zeit bis dahin.........

Max


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (11. September 2004)

.
(will den trhead nur mal wieder nach oben holen..... )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [YoSHi] (12. September 2004)

moo schrieb:
			
		

> das dürfte dir auch schwerfallen, du hänfling!
> hab dich schon mal mit deinem kona in köln gesehen, der berti war auch da.



ein Hänfling bin ich sicher nicht  [email protected]! 






Jo hab dich auch gesehen, warst ja leider nur kurz da.


----------



## moo (12. September 2004)

92kg @ 180cm   
wer bietet mehr?


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (12. September 2004)

moo schrieb:
			
		

> 92kg @ 180cm
> wer bietet mehr?



64 kg bei 1,83m   

Jan


----------



## doc-trialer (13. September 2004)

erstma fakten, 90kg auf 190cm verteilt!

02.oktober klingt prima! waren uch lang net mehr rocken in köln. wenn wetter trocken, denk ich, simmir uf jeden fall am start! 
awer net erschrecken, fahre inzwischn 26zoll mit ner manitou...

hey wer kommt denn noch all oder wie oder wat?


----------



## City Driver (13. September 2004)

Hm...das is leider kompliziert für mich dahin zu kommen.

Aber ich war letzten in Köln auf ner Ausstellung und hab gesehen dass da rund um das Museum echt einiges geht. Wer noch nich da war sollte sich das nich entgehen lassen.


----------



## Levelboss (13. September 2004)

Am 2.10. wäre ich auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kölle (14. September 2004)

Schwohn eh hier im Zentrum der Welt..  
bin auch am St8


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (15. September 2004)

STOP am 2.10. kann ich nicht, weil ich da wurde ich zur Führerscheinprüfumg eingeteilt, können wir das ganze auf den 3.10. verlegen? am 3.10. müsstet ihr doch auch können oder??

Max


----------



## biketrialer (15. September 2004)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> STOP am 2.10. kann ich nicht, weil ich da wurde ich zur Führerscheinprüfumg eingeteilt, können wir das ganze auf den 3.10. verlegen? am 3.10. müsstet ihr doch auch können oder??
> 
> Max



gut dann fahren wir aber am 3.10. mit deiner karre!  
toto


----------



## ChrisKing (15. September 2004)

man max du fällst doch eh durch in der Prüfung, also kannst des doch gleich mit einplanen und schon am 2.10 fahren lol


----------



## Tretschwein (15. September 2004)

jo 25/26 fänd ich auch *******, weil am 26 is in koeln brückenlauf, da bin ich dabei und es wäre schlecht wenn ich mir am 25 noch die knochen zerhauen täte.
2. oder 3. 10. sin in ordnung, ich denk da bin ich dabei. ich weiß nich ob der klaas aus koeln den thread schon gesehen hat, wenn nich, ich frag ihn nochmal, un noch zwei kollegen von dem frag ich auch mal, von denen weiß ich das sie das ibc nich nutzen. un dann gibts noch n ganzen haufen trialer in der eifwel mal sehn ob n pa mitkommen. jo is ja noch was bis da.


----------



## Tretschwein (15. September 2004)

ok hab grad ma gesehn das der klaas selbst schon gepostetr hat. nu denn is das ja geregelt...


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (15. September 2004)

Mr. Trial schrieb:
			
		

> gut dann fahren wir aber am 3.10. mit deiner karre!
> toto


leider bin ich, wenn ich den Führerscheinbezahlt habe völligst pleite, d.h. Geld für ein Auto ist noch nicht in sicht.....naja wat solls erstmla n lappen machen.



			
				ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> man max du fällst doch eh durch in der Prüfung, also kannst des doch gleich mit einplanen und schon am 2.10 fahren lol


 achwas die theorie habe ich auhc auf anhieb gecshafft, obwohl ich am montag nach der DM den test gecshriben habe, und wie de dir vielleicht vorstellen kannst, hatte ich nciht all zu viel Zeit und auch null bock da zu lernen. Das mit de Praxis klappt schon.... hoffentlich 

Also wer kann denn noch am 3.10. ????
doc-trialer?
levelboss?
Kölle?

Gruß Max


----------



## Levelboss (15. September 2004)

Ich bin dabei!


----------



## tommytrialer (15. September 2004)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> leider bin ich, wenn ich den Führerscheinbezahlt habe völligst pleite, d.h. Geld für ein Auto ist noch nicht in sicht.....naja wat solls erstmla n lappen machen.
> 
> 
> achwas die theorie habe ich auhc auf anhieb gecshafft, obwohl ich am montag nach der DM den test gecshriben habe, und wie de dir vielleicht vorstellen kannst, hatte ich nciht all zu viel Zeit und auch null bock da zu lernen. Das mit de Praxis klappt schon.... hoffentlich
> ...







ähm du hast die ganze hin un drückfahrt gelernt für die theori bei uns im wohnmobil...außerdem hab ich dir die shcweren fragen erklärt also konntest du nur bestehen


naja köln weiß ned so recht mal sehen ob ich irgendwie nen auto oder so hab


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (15. September 2004)

tommytrialer schrieb:
			
		

> ähm du hast die ganze hin un drückfahrt gelernt für die theori bei uns im wohnmobil...außerdem hab ich dir die shcweren fragen erklärt also konntest du nur bestehen
> 
> 
> naja köln weiß ned so recht mal sehen ob ich irgendwie nen auto oder so hab


pssssssssssssst.......sei doch ruhig    nicht alles verraten, muss ja nciht jeder wissen 

nee, mla im ernst soviel hab ich cniht gemacht, z.b. hab ich gar kein motoradzeug gelernt und hab auch nciht alle fragebögen gemacht (is ja auch schitte egal  )
sieh mla zu, dass de kommst, wenns gar nciht anderes geht, klau halt ein auto 

okay, levelboss is am st8, wie siehts beim rest aus??
doc-trialer, kölle, schlingsi, falls ich jemand vergessen haben sollte, sorry 

cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlingsi (15. September 2004)

ich auch!


----------



## doc-trialer (16. September 2004)

neeee jungens, macht kein mist, 03.10. is ganz mies.
dann könne mir net. mister-max sach deinem fahrlehrer trialen geht vor. bring den fahrlehrer mit als gegnleistung zeigen die granaten dem jung dann mal bißchen trial-fahrtechnik...


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (16. September 2004)

wieso, wasn am 3.10.?
Ich werde das nicht absagen, weil ich dann erst 1monat später machen könnte und da hab ich auhc gar kein bock drauf.


----------



## biketrialer (16. September 2004)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> Also wer kann denn noch am 3.10. ????
> doc-trialer?
> levelboss?
> Kölle?
> ...




shit, hab heut erfahren das es bei mir am 3.10. net geht, wie siehtsn ne woche später aus?
toto


----------



## elhefe (16. September 2004)

Boa Max, bei Deinen Buchstabendrehern kann ich Dir nur eines bescheinigen:

TASTATURLEGASTHENIE   

Nichts für ungut


----------



## Schlingsi (16. September 2004)

Max, mach am 2ten deinen Lappen und dann schnappste Dir die Karre von deinen Eltern und kommst damit am dritten nach Köln geheizt!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (16. September 2004)

elhefe schrieb:
			
		

> Boa Max, bei Deinen Buchstabendrehern kann ich Dir nur eines bescheinigen:
> 
> TASTATURLEGASTHENIE
> 
> Nichts für ungut


is ja auch kein Wunder, das ich nicht am pc schreiben kann, is mir auhc shitte egal, wiel anstatt den ganzen Tag vorm Pc zu hängen geh ich lieber trialen 

nix für ungut 

Also wie wärs wenn wir den ganze schmuus auf den 9.10. verlegen.
vielleicht nervt es langsam, aber wer kann da, und wer kann da nicht

Max


----------



## elhefe (17. September 2004)

hey max, dein postfach ist voll. wollte ne pm schreiben, ging aber nicht.   

also folgender wortlaut...

hallo max,

du gehörst doch zur "hoffmann conection"   . Der macht doch auch die HTR Kurbel Sets. Von dem bräuchte ich mal die Telefonnummer. Bei meinem Rockring (HTR) hat es heute sämtliche Schrauben rausgefetzt. Drei Gewinde der Schrauben waren im Arsch, eines Leider auch am Rockring. Brauch wohl nen neuen.

Kann man mit dem eigentlich Feilschen? Hab keine Lust schon wieder nen dicken Fuffinger hinzulegen.

Vielen Dank and stay porno... Tilo


----------

